# Introduction.



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi fellows,
I joined this group last night after lurking for a few months.My main reason for joining is that,I'm interested in learning about surf fishing and even more,about surf casting.I need help.
I am not at all expert when it comes to surf fishing although I have fished in Canada for bass,trout,pike and muskie most of my life.
A couple of years ago I made a terrible mistake and took my wife on a holiday to the Outer Banks.I walked out to the POINT in 90 degree weather and almost died.But,man,I was hooked.This is just one beautiful place.
This past summer we rented a house in Salvo and my brother and son-in-law came along.
The second day we bought rods and reels and went fishing.Being somewhat competitive,it didn't take long until we were trying to outdo each other casting wise.
I should mention that my weapon of choice was a Daiwa Emcast rod,10',MH,3-6 oz.and an Emcast 4500 Sport.One of the red ones,which I spooled with 14lb test line and a 40lb. shock leader.In retrospect,probably not the best of equipment.
Since there is no place to fish where I live,we have taken up "Field Fishing."
We catch almost as many fish as we do Surf Fishing,but we don't have to wear waders.
So,to the point.After two months of throwing a four ounce pyramid sinker,I'm firmly stuck at between 100 and 115 yds.Is this normal.I can't really get any help here at home except to watch utube videos.Hatteras cast,off the ground cast or an overhead thump,all seem to bring roughly the same result.
Any ideas?
I have ordered and should have this week,an Abu 6500 CT Mag Elite and am now looking for a rod that I can use here on the soccer field and next year at the Point.Since I'm old and decrepit,I'm worried that a 8'n bait heaver might be too much for me.I'm thinking in terms of a Breakaway LDX or a AFAW 6'n bait.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
One more thing,if "Derf" posts her,I need to apologize to him because I cheesed him off a year or so ago on the "Surf Talk" board.Beer and Computers should not be mixed.Sorry Derf.
So,thanks for listening.I'm sure my other posts will be much shorter and more to the point.
John


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Ha, we do a little field fishin' here in western NC too. Great fun. If you are getting 100+ with that 10' spinner you're doing ok. You will love that mag elite. Don't think I'd put it on an ldx or 6&bait. I, also being old and decrepit, think you'd do just fine with what I call a "grandpa" heaver. The ones I like are the 1502s...either the rainshadow version or one from mudhole or lamiglas. The rs - SU1502 - is now a special order blank and a little hard to come by but you can find 'em. It is a little lighter than the mh/lami but any of 'em will throw 8+ and are easy to load. You do need to clip a bit off the tip to throw 8. With your abu you'd have a great combo. Just my opinion, of course, but I think the 1502/6500 combo is about perfect for us poor ol' beat up wore out seniors. Easy to throw a good distance and plenty of power for stripers and red drum. I have a 13' 6&bait and it is heavy and will throw 10+...not my favorite stick but it does get used. The ldx methinks is too light for serious fish but I have never thrown one so take that with a grain of salt. Good luck in your endeavors...'specially with them field carp.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Welcome to P&S, John!

Be careful, this distance casting thing can be addictive LOL. As far as getting help goes, the next best thing to a lesson is YouTube. Watch the videos that are on there and, if you can, record yourself casting and post it on here.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard !


Of the two rods mentioned-- the AFAW 6 & bait is likely the better choice.

I had an LDX I used for lighter weights, up to 4 oz it's good-- a lot of guys were trimming a couple of inches off an LDX tip to turn them them into 8 & bait rods, so it can be done that way in a pinch. The HDX is also available and is not too hard (stiff) for most casters to bend.

The mag elite is a great choice and is a great distance reel right out of the box for most people.

Most of us have gotten into it with others when mixing internet and :beer:, so don't sweat that too much.

I make a habit of staying off the board in the late evenings to avoid such issues, as much as possible. 

Again, Welcome aboard.

Mark


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for the useful information.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome , your in for life now .


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

welcome to the wonderfull world of distance casting, once in your blood it is near impossible to get rid of the urge to belt things out of sight


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome John, yes, field casting can be quit addictive! It is a good way to meet great people and improve your confidence and fishing cast as well.
Don't let steveZ give ya the old fart crap, That little worn out old man can spank my young a$$ on the field, and is quit knowledgeable as well. 
You are getting about all you are going to get from your rod. When you figure out how to really start hitting it, you'll wind up breaking it throwing 6. This is from experience. That rod is extremely soft for distance casting. I use the AFAW match, and the 6nbaits as well, and find the match an easy rod to handle. I don't have a ton of experience with other rods, but have thrown a few on the field. Invest in a heavier of your choice and you'll enjoy practicing and trying to better yourself.
Next time you plan a trip down to the OBX, set aside a day to spend with Tommy Farmer. He will help you more in a half day than you'll ever get from reading and watching Youtube in a year. Great guy and really likes teaching new guys the art of distance casting. Also casting with others that are accomplished can really make a difference.
Good luck, and keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Break out the baseball.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the sound advice and the words of welcome.I appreciate it.
Got my ABU 6500 CT Mag Elite from Ryan on the weekend.
The reel is much better than I am.


----------

